# Is moss safe for pacman frogs?



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Is it safe to have moss in with pacman frogs?I read several caresheets and i never noticed moss mentioned, i added a layer to keep the humidity up but i noticed mines not the most graceful of eater and kept getting a lot of moss in its mouth. Through fear of impaction i removed all of the moss, have i done the right thing?


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Is it safe to have moss in with pacman frogs?I read several caresheets and i never noticed moss mentioned, i added a layer to keep the humidity up but i noticed mines not the most graceful of eater and kept getting a lot of moss in its mouth. Through fear of impaction i removed all of the moss, have i done the right thing?


Yes best to remove it, I did take mine out. It does cause problems as far as Ive heard and read. I just use Eco earth now :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It can do, especially the longer-fibred sphagmum moss. Finer moss is usually ok, but you can always use leaf-litter instead- still looks good and gives the frog something to burrow into and nose under.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks both, its removed. Still a real clumsy thing though, are they always such clumsy ad sluggish eaters?
Mine lunges for crickets an inch away and usually always misses, thought maybe its slowing down from the cold, there was a bulb on the shelf below that heated the above shelf just right which fell down yesterday -_-


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Thanks both, its removed. Still a real clumsy thing though, are they always such clumsy ad sluggish eaters?
> Mine lunges for crickets an inch away and usually always misses, thought maybe its slowing down from the cold, there was a bulb on the shelf below that heated the above shelf just right which fell down yesterday -_-


Mine eats great one night then just sits with locusts on her head the next , then takes ages to eat them. She only usually has 4 size 5 hoppers a night , but mine is prob over 6 months old now. Mine dont poop much and has had me worried but thats normal . Its my first and only frog too, the one thing though she has started chirping a week or so ago . Before that she never made a sound :lol2:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help 
So females chirp aswell?
I thought it was just the males :/


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes both chirp but males have a different call to look for mate. Mine is loud but not annoying and only does it in bursts of 4 tops. I keep trying to look at toes as I looked 2 wk ago or so and no dark mark. But want to check again , but she dont want me to see, so Im hoping she is still she and not a he:whistling2:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Bugger, mine is right next to my bed :/
I dont mind its just that my parents and sister would :/
Only handled mine once since i got it to clean the enclosure.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yours might be female and a quiet one, dont worry yet see how it goes . Mine is the size of my palm and only just started .


----------

